# International Women's Day



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Ladies, did any of you skip work on March 8th? If so, what did you do instead? Any repercussions? TAM wants to hear your stories! Please share :grin2:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife worked. One of my two female employees is on maternity leave. The other one worked. I don't know anyone who took the day off. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Scratching my head over this one. Is it supposed to be a piss take? Never heard anyone taking a day off work for IWD.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I was too busy working to notice there was some pseudo holiday I was supposed to be recognizing.

Did you know that it was also:

Discover What Your Name Means Day
Girls Write Now Day
National Be Nasty Day
National Peanut Cluster Day
National Proofreading Day 
Registered Dietician Nutritionist Day

So I wonder how many people looked up their name meanings, wrote in their diary, were being nasty, ate some peanut clusters, proofread the hell out of dissertations, and hugged their dietitian?


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

It's just stupid! Yes, I'm female.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I worked.

Now maybe if we have an international actuaries day and we feel unappreciated by management I'll join my fellow actuaries in a walkout


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

I thought this was supposed to be "a day without women", much like the recent "immigrant day" was supposed to be "a day without immigrants" in the workforce! Was even listening to news radio commentary on the comparison between the two days... Guess a lot of women didn't see it that way?

In general, I think it's pretty risky to skip work in order to make a statement about one's importance, unless you're unionized and it's part of collective bargaining (strike); everyone is replaceable. Glad to hear the women of TAM were unscathed by IWD.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

A day without women only applies if you see an "us and them" situation.....men vs women. That may be true to the extent that women have defined roles, as they once did, but these days that isn't the case.

Women and men often mix and share roles, so it's not us and them anymore. Why would a woman working in the same role as some men be entitled to skip work simply for being a woman?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I heard about it the day of and thought, what a stupid idea. I'm not taking a day off without pay thank you very much, no matter WHAT 'they' say it's supposed to be for.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

It was a great day for me. My wife was gone and I had the house to myself. Watched the bloody action movies that she hates. Did not have to wash my glass as soon as I was done drinking. Even put my feet on the coffee table. Wish there was an international women's week.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> *A day without women only applies if you see an "us and them" situation.....men vs women.* That may be true to the extent that women have defined roles, as they once did, but these days that isn't the case.
> 
> Women and men often mix and share roles, so it's not us and them anymore. Why would a woman working in the same role as some men be entitled to skip work simply for being a woman?


Can we have a Thread on *this* instead? When we treat this issue as a dichotomy it introduces a division that doesn't actually exist. Then we end up wasting a lot of energy arguing about non issues. Now I do believe there are issues out there but the wash of red herrings is making it hard to find them.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife didn't take any time off work.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

black history month is racist! wheres white history month?

IWD is sexist! wheres IMD

affirmative action is both racist and sexist!



its a huge double standard!

you should hire the best person for the job weather they are man,woman, black,white,yellow etc.

as long as we keep giving special rights to people there will always be discrimination.


----------

